# Restauración Amplificador "The Fisher X-101-D" con válvulas de salida 7591



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 19, 2013)

Hola a todos!!!

Como comente en el foro de "presume de tus adquisiciones electronicas".

Compré un amplificador a valvulas The Fisher X-101-D el cual está catalogado como uno de los grandes de Fisher en la época dorada de los tubos de vacio y audio de alta fidelidad.

Las características de este equipo eran las de entregar 33 vatios RMS por canal  y en impedancias de 4, 8 y 16 ohmios, contaba con selector de phono, tape, tuner, aux , salida de pre para conectar a otro amplificador y la novedad de un canal central que permitia la conexion de un solo paralante a modo de woofer.

Este equipo lo compre en US$280 aparentemente "funcionando" pero venía con algunos inconvenientes:

-Los transformadores de salida fueron reemplazados por otros de un equipo Scott 299C los cuales en su cofiguracion venian instalados de forma horizontal y no vertical lo cual hacía que quedaran muy cerca de las valvulas de salida.

Ver el archivo adjunto 86633

Ver el archivo adjunto 86592

Además de que estos transformadores estaban mal conectados y para colmo de males el punto comun de la salida de cada trafo de salida estaba referenciado a masa, cosa que en el diseño original de amplificador no es asi debido a que se referencia es el punto de 4 ohmios para asi poder tener una referencia para el canal central del que les hablaba anteriormente.

esta es la etapa de salida del amplificador como viene diseñada originalmente con la configuración para el canal central:

Ver el archivo adjunto 86598

Mas tarde seguiré contandoles el paso a paso de lo que le hice al amplificador y el porque con su argumento técnico dado y sugerido por un amigo de otro foro llamado Dave Gillespie.

Saludos al foro!!!!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 27, 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos

Les comento que el equipo X101D lleva mas de seis meses restaurado y ha funcionado muy bien al equipo se le agrego un sistema para limitar el inrush de corriente al momento de energizarlo y de paso un sistema para retrasar el tiempo en que le llega el voltaje a las placas de las 7591: la rubli board adjunto el documento que habla de como funciona esta tarjeta (Esta en Inglés) y la parte modificada al amplificador:

Fisicamente los cambios fueron:

Reemplazo de las resistencias de rejilla de control ya que con las nuevas valvulas que se fabrican el flujo de corriente alto puede hacer que se "acaben más rápido" debido a que no tienen la misma calidad y durabilidad que las de antaño








Se colocan resistencias fusible de 100 ohmios a la rejilla de pantalla por si se ponen en corto los trafos se abran y no dañen las vàlvulas





Se cambian TODOS los condensadores de acople










En la siguiente foto se puede observar la instalación de un rele de paso para que el inrush no dañe el switch del equipo que es muy delicado y de paso se colocan dos termistores de 47 ohm cada uno para limitar la corriente al momento de energizar el equipo.













Tambien se reemplazan los diodos de selenio por unos del tipo NTE5817






Esta es la foto del switch arreglado observen que fue necesario soldarlo y de paso pegar la baquelita







a las válvulas se les hace un esmerilado para que se le pueda colocar en el fondo luz led al ampli











En la tapa del chasis se colocan unos leds










Y se pintan los transformadores















En donde el resultado es este:









































Y he aqui despues de casi 8 meses de funcionamiento diario !!! Con un sonido espectacular en donde ya me toco mandar a arreglar un bafle por que se desconó una bocina!!!








Saludos a todos los amigos y hermanos del foro de electronica!!!


----------



## FRIDO (Jul 27, 2013)

Muy buen esquema ... Pero le hace falta estetica a tu circuito fisicamente.. Saludos ...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 27, 2013)

Hola frido gracias por tu comentarios !!!

Que sugieres que se haga o corrija???

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2013)

Muy buen trabajo con ese ampli!!!!!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 29, 2013)

Buen día a todos.

Continuando con la intención de nutrir este post para quienes desean tener un amplificador de antaño y usarlo a diario en donde muchos de estos equipos sus válvulas ya no se puedan conseguir facilmente, adjunto un documento descargado de esta página sobre como prolongar la vida de los tubos de vacío en donde se habla de ciertos metodos para controlar el voltaje aplicado a las placas, las rejillas y pantallas de salida en donde haciendo uso de temporizadores se logra este objetivo. Este articulo es en Inglés y como les comente anteriormente fue publicado por un buen amigo gringo llamado Dave Gillespie.

A partir de este documento fue que se adaptó la Rubli board en el amplificador Fisher mencionado lineas arriba de este post.






Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 30, 2013)

Luis Eduardo: Así como habrás visto mi "me gusta",y si bien la luz azul proporcionada por los leds
queda muy bien,yo me hubiera animado con las pre,inversora de fase,y driver,que tiene la base de vidrio y no las tienes que modificar,pero con las 7591 no hubiese animado a sacarles las tapitas de las guías,ni esmerilándolas,ni por algún otro método,es como que las estropeás,si bien hoy las fabrican Electro-Harmonix y JJ electronics,y no son tan caras,pero si son muy caras si las comprás NOS y apareadas.-Es solo un comentario y te felicito,porque quedan espectaculares.-
De paso,viendo las imágenes que publicaste, no pude ver o al menos no encontré la "la rubli board" para retardar +B a las placas,en el amplificador.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## maton00 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yo retardo el encendido con un 555 y un relé en paralelo a una resistencia de unos 10k de unos 10 watts para prolongar la vida de los contactos y de los tubos
PD: por eso del esmerilado los tubos se pueden hacer microfonicos o inclusive se pueden mover los contactos del catodo y hacer corto con la grilla o el filamento.

¡PERO  QUE  BIEN  TE  QUEDO!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 2, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Luis Eduardo: Así como habrás visto mi "me gusta",y si bien la luz azul proporcionada por los leds
> queda muy bien,yo me hubiera animado con las pre,inversora de fase,y driver,que tiene la base de vidrio y no las tienes que modificar,pero con las 7591 no hubiese animado a sacarles las tapitas de las guías,ni esmerilándolas,ni por algún otro método,es como que las estropeás,si bien hoy las fabrican Electro-Harmonix y JJ electronics,y no son tan caras,pero si son muy caras si las comprás NOS y apareadas.-Es solo un comentario y te felicito,porque quedan espectaculares.-
> De paso,viendo las imágenes que publicaste, no pude ver o al menos no encontré la "la rubli board" para retardar +B a las placas,en el amplificador.-
> 
> ...


 

Hola gustavo

La idea surgió de Fogonazo y @Dosmetros en donde me mostraron unas fotos como estas;











A raiz de eso fue que me arriesgué a hacerlo y lo hice en unas valvulas electroharmonix y en unas NOS scott.

El documento de la rubli Board es este

Saludos Cordiales!!!





maton00 dijo:


> Yo retardo el encendido con un 555 y un relé en paralelo a una resistencia de unos 10k de unos 10 watts para prolongar la vida de los contactos y de los tubos
> PD: por eso del esmerilado los tubos se pueden hacer microfonicos o inclusive se pueden mover los contactos del catodo y hacer corto con la grilla o el filamento.
> 
> ¡PERO QUE BIEN TE QUEDO!


 
Maton

El fenomeno de microfonia es mas usal en etapas de preamplificación; y si tienes razón, en las válvulas al esmerilarlas se corre riesgo, con decirte que una válvula nueva uno de los disipadores de las rejillas se cayó por la vibración  pero resalto una electroharmonix no una NOS, y confirmo las nuevas no las hacen como antes!!!

Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 2, 2013)

Estimado Luis Eduardo: Es justo por eso,demasiado riesgo para las válvulas de potencia,yo en el amplificador
que estoy construyendo por el riesgo que implica no lo voy a hacer,cuido mis 4 pares de 7027A RCA nos,como si fueran mis hijos.-
Con respecto a la "rubli board" te quise decir que no la ví instalada en tu amplificador:- ¿Puede ser ?
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 2, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Luis Eduardo: Es justo por eso,demasiado riesgo para las válvulas de potencia,yo en el amplificador
> que estoy construyendo por el riesgo que implica no lo voy a hacer,cuido mis 4 pares de 7027A RCA nos,como si fueran mis hijos.-
> Con respecto a la "rubli board" te quise decir que no la ví instalada en tu amplificador:- ¿Puede ser ?
> Saludos Cordiales
> Gustavo


 
Yo tambien las cuido como mis si fueran mis hijas también!!! compre un SET de 7868 en 130 dólares!!

La rubli por el reducido tamaño que se tiene, la instalé en la parte delantera del chasis en donde se tenía espacio. Esta tarjeta la aislé completamente con una funda termoencogible "tamaño familiar".

Esta es la foto:






Saludos!!!


----------

